# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Проблема! Температура процессора 84!!!!градуса

## gaston

Не понимаю в чем проблема. Блок питания на 650W помимо кулерка на проце подключено еще 2. Комп AMD athlon 2800+ сокет А 939,  не новый(около 2х с половиной лет). У друга всегда работал без сбоев. Забрал его себе, открыл вычистил всю пыль , протер проц и радиатор спиртом, дал высохнуть, покрыл термопастой Алсил. 3 дня работал нормально без сбоев. И вот уже как 2 дня отрубться стал. Решил посмотреть температуру в биосе. За час поднялась до 84!!! градусов. Я в шоке.:eek: ПОсдкажите что это может быть?

----------


## IMPERIAL

Во первых доступ к воздуху надо сделать, более открыто. Поэтому провода и прочее желательно как то упорядочить в системнике. + возможно некоторые провода задевали кулер и он не справлялся. Ну или дело в самой пасте. Либо сам кулер не справляется. Ставь помощнее.

----------


## Jack_killer

Возможно много термопасты наложил.

----------


## Andrjuha

Попробуй перещелкнуть проц. ВОзможно просто вставил плохо, из-за этого и греется!

----------


## mr.L

была похожая проблема, решил её следующим образом:
1) Снял верхнююкрышку проца (который кристал защищает);
2) Купил короший термоклей( алксил) и термопасту(КПТ - 9);
3) Очистил сжатым воздухом кристал (так на всякий;));
4) Зачистил крышку процессора и приклеил на термопасту его на прежнее место;
5) Сменил радиатор на проце и поставил программу CPUFan.

После этого больше 50 градусов он не грелся.

----------

